# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Προσφέρω εξαρτήματα από πλυντήριο CANDY G04-106-16S

## spaceoddity

Το πλυντήριο κατέστη FUBAR επειδή οι κατασκευαστές αποφάσισαν να χρησιμοποιούν όλοι συγκολλημένους κάδους (welded tub), που σημαίνει ότι μόλις εμφανιστεί βλάβη σε οτιδήποτε υπάρχει μέσα στον κάδο - ή ξένο αντικείμενο μπει και δεν μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί βγάζοντας την αντίσταση και το σωλήνα του κάδου - πάει για αντικατάσταση ΟΛΟΣ ο κάδος. Είναι εξοργιστικό αυτό που κάνουν, και αν γνωρίζετε κάποιο μοντέλο που να πουλιέται με τον κάδο να αποσυναρμολογείται (δλδ να έχει βίδες και όχι συγκόλληση) πείτε μου γιατί δεν έχω βρει και πρέπει να αγοράσω καινούργιο, δεν συμφέρει η αντικατάσταση του κάδου (180Ε μου είπαν).

Τεσπα τα ηλεκτρονικά, ο κινητήρας, η αντλία και οτιδήποτε άλλο διασώζεται τα προσφέρω, είναι κρίμα να πεταχτούν. Καλή σας μέρα  :Smile:

----------


## tgi

Μπορείς κάποια φωτογραφία; 

Send from my mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## spaceoddity

μπορώ, λίγο αργότερα ΟΚ;

----------


## agis68

σίγουρα με ενδιαφέρει η αντλία για το ίδιο που σε μένα κάηκε...

----------


## spaceoddity

> σίγουρα με ενδιαφέρει η αντλία για το ίδιο που σε μένα κάηκε...



Αντλία υπάρχει!
Στείλε pm να συνεννοηθούμε για το πώς θα την στείλω γιατί είμαι επαρχία... δες και τη φωτό με το σύνολο των εξαρτημάτων που θα ανεβάσω τώρα μήπως χρειάζεσαι και κάτι άλλο  :Smile:

----------


## spaceoddity

Ζητώ συγγνώμη από τον φίλο που τη ζήτησε, άργησα λίγο να την ανεβάσω... δείτε και πείτε μου αν θέλετε άλλες λεπτομέρειες

2017-01-27 17.48.26.jpg

----------


## maistros2

Φίλε μου εάν είναι διασθεσημο το μοτερ θα το ήθελα πολύ.

----------


## FILMAN

Γυναίκα είναι.

----------


## maistros2

> Γυναίκα είναι.


Τότε να ζητήσω συγνώμη στην κυρία.... αλλά απάντηση δεν βλέπω στο post μου

----------


## andyferraristi

> Τότε να ζητήσω συγνώμη στην κυρία.... αλλά απάντηση δεν βλέπω στο post μου


Επειδή μάλλον δεν παρακολουθεί τακτικα το forum, γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να την προσεγγίσεις μέσω του blog που διατηρεί, και που δημοσιεύει εδώ ???

----------


## spaceoddity

Καλημέρα, ζητώ συγγνώμη που αργησα να απαντήσω, παρακολουθούσα το νήμα τις πρώτες μέρες και μετά έμπλεξα με άλλες δουλειές. Χαίρομαι που βρέθηκαν ενδιαφερόμενοι, έλαβα και τα pm, θα επικοινωνήσουμε για την αποστολή. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους  :Smile:

----------

